# tiger shark caught off galvez beach yesterday



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

https://www.khou.com/article/news/l...asing-shark-off-galveston-beach/285-552572959


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice catch and release!
Congrats to the fishermen.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice fishy.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, that was worth watching. I take it there are not a whole lot of Tiger in the Gulf?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Shark didnâ€™t look too lively


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I applaud them for having the cable cutters to remove the hook.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Well, that was worth watching. I take it there are not a whole lot of Tiger in the Gulf?


there's tigers in the gulf. great whites too (mostly east gulf and in deeper water). you just don't hear about people catching them off the beach much.


----------

